# TV cancellations of 2011



## FAST6191 (May 11, 2011)

Granted this is perhaps a bit early for such a discussion but it seems things have already started to appear so I am kicking it off now.

For those new to this- TV shows are renewed or cancelled about this time every year which warrants a bit of discussion. They tend to deal mainly with American shows and for those unaware of how US TV works (it is very odd compared to the rest of the world we highly suggest- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSSAOa-UUgA...feature=related

Some links
http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/the-renew-cancel-index/
http://tvdonewright.com/2011-2012-preview/...ellation-chart/
http://www.tvguide.com/news/fall-tv-schedule-1005618.aspx
http://www.tv.com/whats-renewed-whats-canc...tory/25402.html
http://www.tvrage.com/networks/US/HBO/current_shows (most of the charts fail to include HBO and showtime which is odd as they make some of the most liked shows out there)- Game of Thrones has already been renewed for a second series.
http://www.tvrage.com/networks/US/Showtime/ended_shows (current state of things for showtime is a bit thin on the ground but Dexter and weeds are back although word is this might be the last series of weeds, Penn and Teller's bullshit seems to have ended with Discovery getting a new show in Penn & Teller: Secrets of the Universe).
http://www.tvrage.com/networks/US/AMC/current_shows/ (breaking bad, mad men and The Walking Dead are all returning).
http://tvnews.pazsaz.com/cancel.html (has some stuff on USA network unlike most of the others- Law and order criminal intent seems to have been cancelled although burn notice has been renewed for at least this season (it was renewed for multiple ones last year).

A few things have been looking like it might be their last season as well although that mainly means House and Weeds with anything behind it.

I care not for TV network politics so going purely on what I like/watch of all them Lie to me got cancelled which was a bit of a shock. Granted it is not quite as good as it was but I thought it would have been a safe bet for renewal. Breaking in I probably should have expected but I liked it and for a bit of comedy fluff I thought it was fairly safe.

Over to everybody else. As things get more finalised I might steal a list from somewhere.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 11, 2011)

Apparently, NBC may be cancelling The Event and Chuck.

Those are two shows that I actually watch.

I'm especially angry that Fox may be cancelling Human Target. One of my favourite shows on television.

;_;


----------



## mysticwaterfall (May 11, 2011)

No worries for me this year. Still annoyed they cancelled Flashforward last year, that show was awesome.


----------



## Ryupower (May 11, 2011)

a few shows I liked got canceled


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 11, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> No worries for me this year. Still annoyed they cancelled Flashforward last year, that show was awesome.


this

Flashforward was quite awesome. It irritates me that the show ended with a cliffhanger.

I'll never know what actually happened.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 11, 2011)

FlashForward was easily my favorite show on tv in a long time. I think they left it as a cliff hanger to hopefully entice people to make a case to try and get it renewed. 

I miss that show. I can't believe ABC canceled it after one season, didn't even give it a chance.


Anyways, I only heard about Fox cancelling their shows. Which is brutal considering they still have Family Guy, American Dad, Cleveland Show, and American Idol. How are those not canceled yet? Is society really that stupid?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 11, 2011)

I usually don't watch much TV outside of Scrubs reruns and occasionally the Daily Show/Colbert Report and Tosh.0. I do watch Dexter though so I'm glad that's still on. Last season was pretty good. Same goes with The Walking Dead.

It's also good to see Burn Notice still going strong. That show is awesome. I just wish I could watch more of it, most of the time I hardly see it on. My friend said the DVDs are selling cheap though so I may buy them when I can (although I still need to buy the remaining three seasons of MXC first).

Still kinda pissed they cancelled Heroes last year. I know it went downhill from the first season but they had a pretty awesome last season and a great cliffhanger. Bummer it got canned.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 11, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> mysticwaterfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I thought it was based on a novel not to mention there was talk of a book/comic to finish the series off.

As for some of the other shows I finally put my "try not to watch shows until it finished the season/has a decent buffer or has gone beyond the first" thing in practice (or at least made more effort towards such an end) this time around which has done fairly well for me- trying to guess what other people will like/keep viable and TV networks are going to do is not a skill I seem to possess. That and I am quite happy to sit down and kill an entire series in one sitting- I like TV for the long stories it can tell (far better than films these days) and forty minutes week by week does not do it for me.


----------



## Nebz (May 11, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Anyways, I only heard about Fox cancelling their shows. Which is brutal considering they still have Family Guy, American Dad, Cleveland Show, and American Idol. How are those not canceled yet? Is society really that stupid?



Family Guy is still pretty popular, the other 2 I don't really know about but I've seen them and really wish they'd get rid of 'em, and American Idol... Well... There's no excuse for this.


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (May 12, 2011)

They ended StarGate Universe. I will be disappointed if they cancel Chuck it's a good series. Why don't they cancel some of these crappy reality tv shows that run rampant.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 12, 2011)

I find it relevant to link http://www.youtube.com/user/stargatefilms at this point in time, especially 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clnozSXyF4k[/youtube]




			
				Rogue_Ninja said:
			
		

> They ended StarGate Universe. I will be disappointed if they cancel Chuck it's a good series. Why don't they cancel some of these crappy reality tv shows that run rampant.



Well I believe they cancelled cake boss.

I guess it is because reality is cheap (full on period/fantasy/space drama costs a bit more than sticking up a stage in a warehouse) and easy (although that probably falls alongside cheap) alongside being able to maintain enough ratings [insert optional rant on state of humanity] to provide a good return on investment or net benefit.


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (May 12, 2011)

Yeah they really scrape the dregs of humanity for these shows. Point any reality show on MTV. I cant believe they pay these people to get drunk and act a fool. It says alot about our society.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 12, 2011)

Would be fans of Chuck it looks like an 11th hour thing might have gone through although it is not official yet
http://www.tvline.com/2011/05/breaking-chu...eason-5-pickup/


----------



## notmeanymore (May 12, 2011)

So long as The Event stays on air, I'll be happy. They could even end the series proper this season and I'd be somewhat fine with it.

I'm disappointed that Heroes hasn't been picked back up by Syfy yet or been finished up in a movie.

Also still mad that The Whole Truth got cancelled. I loved that show so much, but no one else seemed to.


----------



## blueboy (May 12, 2011)

I'm real mad. They cancelled Breaking In. This new show I started watching on Fox. Damn :/


----------



## BionicC (May 13, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> I find it relevant to link http://www.youtube.com/user/stargatefilms at this point in time, especially
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clnozSXyF4k[/youtube]



I've seen that showreel before and it is NUTS. Who knew Ugly Betty was so CGI-heavy?

I've only been watching 3 US series lately: Castle, Fringe and Running Wilde. Castle and Fringe have been renewed and Running Wilde has been cancelled, so that's not too bad I guess. A couple of UK/US co-produced programmes I liked -- The Increasingly Poor Decisions of Todd Margaret and Episodes -- are both coming back too, which is good. Also I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Canadian series Endgame, which has a desperate-sounding premise -- agoraphobic Russian chess grandmaster lives in a luxury hotel suite and solves crimes -- but is actually a fun, quirky series (although I'm really not arsed about the who-murdered-his-fiancee? plot arc).


----------



## gifi4 (May 13, 2011)

On wikipedia it says Chuck is most likely coming back for a fifth season to tie up all the loose ends and 
finish it. "Media sources also remain optimistic towards the fourth season's end, saying that NBC is close to signing a fifth season of at least thirteen episodes."

Really hoping that The Event comes back for a second season, I just started downloading it and am up to episode 10, absolutely love it.

I fell in love with Breaking In almost straight after the first episode and it's getting cancelled =(


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 13, 2011)

I like Chuck. Hope it doesn't get cancelled.

Meh, I normally watch series that are too popular to even be considered for cancellation.


----------



## F. Lobot (May 13, 2011)

Symbionic Titan, a cartoon about 3 fighting robots who combine into 1 bigger robot, got cancelled because Cartoon Network was unable to secure a toy line.


----------



## Buleste (May 13, 2011)

Chuck is one of those shows that is threatened with cancellation every year but manages to pull through due to fan power (and DVD sales) so it should be safe however I hope they cancel it after season 5 as I think they've done all they can with the characters (I love the show and I especially love the guest stars they have but I can't see where they can go from here (although we've yet to see the season finale).


----------



## doyama (May 13, 2011)

Buleste said:
			
		

> Chuck is one of those shows that is threatened with cancellation every year but manages to pull through due to fan power (and DVD sales) so it should be safe however I hope they cancel it after season 5 as I think they've done all they can with the characters (I love the show and I especially love the guest stars they have but I can't see where they can go from here (although we've yet to see the season finale).



I'm not sure why they keep bringing it back considering how low the ratings are. I think they kept on a lot of shows simply because of the Jay Leno fiasco and had no way to fill in the hours with more Law and Order spinoffs.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Apparently, NBC may be cancelling The Event and Chuck.
> 
> Those are two shows that I actually watch.
> 
> ...


I hope Chuck keeps running, but I guess if it does get a fifth season and if it's the last one I won't be too upset. If they have advance notice that it's the last, rather than be told it's the last once they've finished production then it gives them time to plan an appropriate ending. It's always a little easier to wave goodbye to a show if there's a proper ending. Like _Star Trek: Deep Space Nine_, where the loose ends were tied up and in _Star Trek: Voyager_ when they got back to Earth. If it were cancelled at late notice we may have been stuck with a cliffhanger. Those examples aren't quite the same though, as neither DS9 nor Voyager were cancelled, but ran the seven seasons the producers had planned to do. And in the case of Chuck, at least it has a good selection of produced episodes now. It annoyed me a bit that they cancelled the revival of Knight Rider after only one season, especially as by the end the entire formula had changed and it never had a chance to play out.

Plus I quite like the Three Thousand...


----------



## Joe88 (May 13, 2011)

F. Lobot said:
			
		

> Symbionic Titan, a cartoon about 3 fighting robots who combine into 1 bigger robot, got cancelled because Cartoon Network was unable to secure a toy line.


yeah I read that, it was a pretty good show
at least it didnt end on a cliff hanger like the episode before the finale


----------



## [M]artin (May 13, 2011)

I read this morning that Fox cancelled _The Chicago Code_. Now, I've never watched the show myself, but I do find something really odd. 

About a week or two ago, I was walking to work in the early morning, and about two blocks from my house, I noticed a giant filming crew trailer. There was a table with food set up and a few guys munching down, and on the backs of their black hoodies read: "The Chicago Code, Season 2 Crew". I would have figured they would have known they were be cancelled before the actual announcement was made... seems odd. Do the producers find this out last minute? Or perhaps I read the shirt wrong and it said Season 1, but even then, two weeks ago and still filming...?

On a completely unrelated note, I received a notice on my door yesterday about a company using the whole block to shoot some scenes for a movie named "The Boss". A summer or two ago, they also filmed a scene from that Johnny Depp movie "Public Enemies" in an abandoned police department a few blocks away... Never really noticed any filming in this area until a couple of years ago, its kind of cool.


----------



## gokujr1000 (May 14, 2011)

Chuck got saved and Season 5 will be it's last. When they finish up with Chuck I'll have to download every season and watch them all I've seen a few Eps here and there but nothing to major.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 14, 2011)

If they cancelled Chuck, I'll find myself a laptop-controlled predator and bomb them all!!!

Or... I could use my Death Note... Hmmmm...


----------



## Wizerzak (May 14, 2011)

This was a few years back now but: Survivours! That show was great! and they left it on a cliffhanger, then decide to stop producing them! I for one am really annoyed as it was one of my favourite series.


----------



## tajio (May 14, 2011)

What's going to happen to Chuck?


----------



## overlord00 (May 14, 2011)

Stargate Universe
Caprica

the two shows i was looking forward to watching for a long time.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2011)

A bit more news from ABC and NBC
ABC dropped
Brothers & Sisters, Detroit 187, Mr. Sunshine, No Ordinary Family,  Off the Map and V

NBC dropped (some of the following have been known for a while)

The Cape (apparently an online only finale- such a thing has happened a fair bit these last couple of years)
Outlaw
Undercovers
The Paul Reiser Show
Law & Order: Los Angeles
The Event
Outsourced

I think this just leaves CBS and a couple of the others (it seems treme got picked up for series 3 though)

Some rumblings that Breaking in might actually be spared as well- apparently the next episode is on Tuesday as a test or something.

There is also a bit of news floating around about the pilots being picked up or dropped the most notable of which seems to be wonder woman "reboot" not being picked up. Reading TV news sites is not a game I enjoy so I will stick to the renewed/cancelled discussion.

As for Caprica I did not even start watching it, not sure why though.


----------



## justin05 (May 14, 2011)

Im starting to like No Ordinary Family. Why, oh why.


----------



## gifi4 (May 14, 2011)

Wow, I hope Breaking In gets spared, I downloaded a couple of episodes of Outsourced but haven't watched them yet, what's No Ordinary Family like?


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 14, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Wow, I hope Breaking In gets spared, I downloaded a couple of episodes of Outsourced but haven't watched them yet, what's No Ordinary Family like?




From what I've seen of it (which is, like, less than 5 minutes) kinda like Fantastic 4 but with no space stuff and it's a bit more domestic, you might say, LOL.


----------



## BionicC (May 14, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> This was a few years back now but: Survivours! That show was great! and they left it on a cliffhanger, then decide to stop producing them! I for one am really annoyed as it was one of my favourite series.



If you want more Survivors then there's always the original 70s series (which as far as I know came to a reasonably satisfying conclusion...)


----------



## FireGrey (May 14, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I usually don't watch much TV outside of Scrubs reruns and occasionally the Daily Show/Colbert Report and Tosh.0. I do watch Dexter though so I'm glad that's still on. Last season was pretty good. Same goes with The Walking Dead.
> 
> It's also good to see Burn Notice still going strong. That show is awesome. I just wish I could watch more of it, most of the time I hardly see it on. My friend said the DVDs are selling cheap though so I may buy them when I can (although I still need to buy the remaining three seasons of MXC first).
> 
> Still kinda pissed they cancelled Heroes last year. I know it went downhill from the first season but they had a pretty awesome last season and a great cliffhanger. Bummer it got canned.


Scrubs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol
That show is funny.
Anyway i don't really know any of these shows that others are talking about O.o
Probably cause im in australia


----------



## DeMoN (May 14, 2011)

I also hope that Breaking In is spared somehow. 
Sad that Outsourced is gone.
Chuck is a bittersweet victory since it only has one more half-season to go before it's canceled for good.


----------



## Joe88 (May 14, 2011)

breaking in is already cancelled
http://insidetvratings.com/2011/05/11/canc...ncelled-by-fox/

they need the room for other shows including the x-factor


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2011)

@Joe88 it was cancelled but 
http://www.deadline.com/2011/05/more-hope-...y-comedy-block/
I guess it is still doubtful it will be coming back but there is the http://www.lolcenter.com/videos/TV_Clips/F..._Guy__Cancelled factor.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (May 14, 2011)

while they don't cancel The Walking Dead and House M.D. i'm fine


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2011)

I have yet to actually watch the walking dead in full beyond the leaked episode so I will avoid comment there but word is the next series of house might well be the last
http://tvseriesfinale.com/tv-show/house-season-nine-19878/


----------



## InuYasha (May 14, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> while they don't cancel The Walking Dead and House M.D. i'm fine



I use to love house but I can't get into it anymore...


----------



## smile72 (May 15, 2011)

Not one of the shows that were cancelled affected me in the slightest as I never took the time to watch them. I'm just hoping The Good Wife makes it onto CBS's Fall Schedule then I'll be good for next fall.


----------



## notmeanymore (May 15, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> A bit more news from ABC and NBC
> ABC dropped
> Brothers & Sisters, Detroit 187, Mr. Sunshine, No Ordinary Family,  Off the Map and V
> 
> ...


WHAT? The Event AND Law & Order LA?? If L&O:LA is getting cancelled, what will become of the game?

Source your info, sir.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 15, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> ABC dropped
> Brothers & Sisters, Detroit 187, *Mr. Sunshine*, No Ordinary Family,  Off the Map and V



Nooooo!!! They dropped Mr. Sunshine....


----------



## FAST6191 (May 15, 2011)

Re sources- I am far too lazy to go searching other sites so I am still using the links I had from the first post.

Still
http://tvdonewright.com/2011-2012-preview/...ellation-chart/
http://www.tvsquad.com/2011/05/13/nbc-canc...les-chase-more/
http://www.tvsquad.com/2011/05/13/the-even...geles-canceled/

Failing that I think it might have been a torrent site- I do not actually use torrents but they have a really nice info section on all the various shows.

As for the Law and Order LA game I have no idea- it could go either way although it depends on how close they are to the finish (even then a hasty model/sprite swap might be on the cards).


----------



## Slyakin (May 15, 2011)

So... they just go and kill all of the shows that I watch?

Law and Order, Human Target, and V?

Fuck. No more TV for me then.


----------



## InuYasha (May 16, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> FAST6191 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't say i'm surprised at that list,when I first heard of some of those shows you could pretty much guess that most or all of them weren't gone to last long...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 16, 2011)

Honestly, The Event had a good story, but they're dragging it out too long and not answering any questions. None of the characters are really memorable.

Glad to see ABC canceled V. Hell, I can't believe they canceled FlashForward in favor of V in the first place. Maybe now they will pick FlashForward back up?

But on a different note, is it just me or is tv becoming nothing but reality tv now. I guess people give up on enjoying a good story where they have to pay attention, and rather just watch people do stupid shit :/


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 16, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> But on a different note, is it just me or is tv becoming nothing but reality tv now. I guess people give up on enjoying a good story where they have to pay attention, and rather just watch people do stupid shit :/



Not all reality TV is bad... Amazing Race is still pretty good. I mean, it's been around for 18 seasons and it's still not getting tiresome, it's very fun to watch.

There's also Masterchef and Top Chef, which I like watching on my laptop during lunch time. Mmmmm...

Then again, there's also shit like Survivor....


----------



## DjFIL (May 16, 2011)

I'm sad to see Outsourced gone.  It was a pretty good series... and at the end it still held a 3 million (US household) viewership, thought that'd be good enough to renew.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 16, 2011)

CBS is dragging it out but finally speaking

http://www.tvsquad.com/2011/05/15/cbs-canc...-the-defenders/

The Defenders, $#*! My Dad Says and Mad Love are gone (along with Chaos)

Criminal Minds: Suspect Behavior, while Mike & Molly, Hawaii Five-0 and Blue Bloods are unknown although the sites seem to think only Criminal Minds: Suspect Behavior is not looking good.

Starting to get a few tentative midseason and beyond schedules as well but I will restrict myself to cancellations here (others are free to do what you like though).


----------



## antwill (May 16, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Honestly, The Event had a good story, but they're dragging it out too long and not answering any questions. None of the characters are really memorable.
> *It was pretty obvious and I believe they even marketed it as trying to be the next Lost or at least similar to, so none of that surprised me.*
> Glad to see ABC canceled V. Hell, I can't believe they canceled FlashForward in favor of V in the first place. Maybe now they will pick FlashForward back up?
> *Don't count on it.*
> ...


----------



## pkl2007 (May 16, 2011)

Wonder women was denied a pilot. just heard that today.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 16, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but you're in a different country, so some of the stuff you see there you don't see here.

On TV here now, it literally is mostly all reality tv shows.

And I know that they were going for a Lost thing, but so was FlashForward in a way (for example), and I caught onto the characters fast. But in The Event, no matter how many times I would watch an episode, or if I watched a bunch in a row (I torrent the eps), the characters and plot just didn't connect at all. It wasn't the greatest acting at all, and I thought the people they chose for the aliens, weren't interesting enough for me to care, same with the president. I like the main character and his girlfriend, I thought they were good, but the rest of the cast drowned them out that it wasn't worth watching.


----------



## antwill (May 16, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FAST6191 (May 17, 2011)

I think it is just about over now for the main networks- most people are on to announcing schedules and new shows (again feel free to discuss/link up stuff but I am not wading into that cesspit).
CBS apparently confirmed the criminal minds spinoff is gone and CSI new york is up for renewal although speculation on whether it will be a half series or not.
http://www.tvsquad.com/2011/05/17/cbs-canc...-renews-csi-ny/

I think this leaves some stuff on the CW and CBS to announce a lineup and the fate of a couple of other shows.

Personally in a post Wire world CSI of all flavours (and most other police shows) seemed kind of boring so I have not watched it in years but the criminal minds spinoff was entertaining enough.


----------



## Joe88 (May 17, 2011)

there really is too many police drama's on and all the spinoff's


----------



## smile72 (May 17, 2011)

CBS is heaven for police/crime procedurals. It's the oldest network, with ABC coming 2nd, then NBC, then Fox, and then the CW. The problem is reality TV is so much cheaper to produce so it can have lower ratings,.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 18, 2011)

CBS announced their schedule but as per usual I am not really covering it (see it http://www.tvsquad.com/2011/05/18/cbs-2011-2012-schedule/ )- feel free once again to discuss it. This should determine what is actually cancelled (there was still some confusion after the announcement a couple of days back).

The CW chimed in as well
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/cw-o...-vampire-188414 

Hellcats is cancelled.

Nikita and One Tree Hill are back although One Tree Hill seems to be a 13 episodes final series type of thing and maybe midseason depending on the person you speak to.

I found Nikita to be fairly standard CW fare and not a patch on any of the films or original TV series but fairly enjoyable none the less even if it does suffer from the odd plot hole (world class sniper one week but unable to hit an, albeit hostile and firing, target with an assault rifle at point blank the next week).

Edit: for the sake of linking it up
http://tvdonewright.com/2011-2012-preview/...ellation-chart/
Everything but HBO, showtime, AMC and USA network which were already covered elsewhere.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 19, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Hellcats is cancelled. *Damn.. it wasn't good but I watched it occasionally.*
> 
> Nikita and One Tree Hill are back although One Tree Hill seems to be a 13 episodes final series type of thing and maybe midseason depending on the person you speak to. *WOOT! One Tree Hill!*


----------



## notmeanymore (May 19, 2011)

Poor season pickups and cancellation choices like these are why I primarily watch anime. :/


----------



## Inazuma Eleven (May 19, 2011)

agreed tehskull


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 19, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> Poor season pickups and cancellation choices like these are why I primarily watch anime. :/




I am going to assume you've never had any of your favorite anime cancelled or suddenly vanished into nothing?


----------



## Joe88 (May 26, 2011)

of course Criminal Minds: Suspect Behavior has to end on a cliff hanger episode after being cancelled :facepalm:


----------



## FAST6191 (May 26, 2011)

Yeah I just watched it....I hope it was something along the lines of already shot and edited (even then I am not sure about the turnaround time and I am pretty sure they would have shot enough footage to do something with when they had everybody there and on site) rather than a straight up cliffhanger. Hopefully they will resolve it either in the original or by some other method- a pity as I never really cared for Forest Whitaker as an actor but I did not mind him in this (previously I might have only said Ghost Dog: The Way of the Samurai as something I liked of his).

Oh and I thought it was all over but Showtime apparently cancelled United states of tara but renewed Nurse Jackie
http://tvdonewright.com/2011/05/showtime-c...s-nurse-jackie/
I have yet to watch either of them so I have no thoughts on the matter.

Edit: I probably already linked it but http://tvnews.pazsaz.com/cancel.html has a nice list of shows cancelled even including some of the smaller channels although I am not sure about any Canadian, Australian or UK shows at this point. I will try and find one for renewals as well as some interesting things happened (actors leaving, not sure about any network switches this time around, half series as opposed to full series being ordered, change of show runners and so forth) but it might take a while to find a nice summary of such things.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (May 26, 2011)

At one point, I heard that Fox said they were going to cancel Fringe, but so many people sent in Walter's favorite snack (RedVines) that they decided it had enough of a fan base to continue the series.


You know, I still wonder what they did with those RedVines. Did they eat them or what? With so many packages having been sent in (I don't know the numbers, but I heard the turnout was huge) it sounds like it would have been too much of a task to just hand the packages out and have a snack party...


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 1, 2011)

The Canadian network showcase seems to have said a few things although it is all bundled up with Canadian premiers, network premiers, new shows and more
http://www.spoilertv.com/2011/05/showcase-...edule-king.html
http://www.spoilertv.com/2011/06/showcase-...elled-xiii.html

I have not seen any of the shows here but thought people would like to know.


----------



## BionicC (Jun 2, 2011)

Ah, I mentioned Endgame earlier in the thread. Thanks for the news, bad though it is. Gutted it's been cancelled, it's a fun, quirky show (although admittedly I didn't really care about the who-killed-his-fiancee plot arc). I guess the ratings just weren't there.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 14, 2011)

I got bored and watched Endgame over the last couple of days.... a decent show and fairly well made/avoided most of the traps of the genre. I am not sure the central gimmick as it were could have sustained it for too much longer but worse having now had about two weeks to edit something sensible as an ending it was still a cliffhanger (granted I would not be surprised to hear budget and time/testing issues prevented this but.....).


----------



## Gullwing (Jun 14, 2011)

Fringe has been renewed for Season 4 but I believe they will cancel it... Too bad because I love the show


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 15, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> This was a few years back now but: Survivours! That show was great! and they left it on a cliffhanger, then decide to stop producing them! I for one am really annoyed as it was one of my favourite series.



i agree, we never really knew what happned to Tom Price when he left on the plane, real shame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hate when they leave tv shows open with a cliffhanger.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 15, 2011)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> Fringe has been renewed for Season 4 but I believe they will cancel it... Too bad because I love the show


It was going to be cancelled after season 1, but too many people sent in Red Vines (Walter's favorite snack).


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 26, 2011)

I thought it was all over but I would have been wrong.

http://tvseriesfinale.com/tv-show/breaking...for-season-two/ 
Breaking in might be back after all.

Other stuff happened as well it seems with HBO, FX, MTV TNT, AMC, showtime, sci fi/syfy and USA network.
Eureka is cancelled after series 5- I think 4 is airing now (was some stuff on a mini series 6 but no longer), warehouse 13 was renewed
Leverage was renewed apparently on the back of some good ratings.
Falling Skies is back.
The US version of skins is cancelled (a quick question to others- purely from an intellectual standpoint is it worth it?)
The Listener is back.
The Killing is back.
Tosh.0 is back.
Also Merlin (the BBC series) already has 4 being filmed but 5 is coming too at least to the BBC but Camelot is cancelled (granted an entirely unrelated show save for a location).
Breakout Kings renewed.#
Flashpoint is back in Canada at least- it was a dual Canadian CBS show whether this means budget cuts or what is a different matter.
Teen Wolf and Rookie Blue are back.
Men of a Certain Age is gone.
Suits is back.
Necessary Roughness returns.
Love Bites is gone.
Rizzoli & Isles is back.
Desperate Housewives is supposedly gone after the upcoming series.
Franklin & Bash is back.
South Park is back on October 5th and two more series after that.
It’s Always Sunny in Philadelphia has series 8 and 9.
Louie is back.
True Blood renewed (shocker there).
In Plain Sight fifth and final.
Wilfred is back.

Scan through http://tvseriesfinale.com/news/ (aside from some MTV stuff I think I covered it all).


----------



## Gahars (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that Community and It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia are coming back, Community for at least one more season and Always Sunny for two. I love those shows.

I'm also interested in seeing how Season 6 of Dexter turns out. Season 5 was alright, kind of hit and miss (When it hit, it was great, but when it missed...), so I'm hoping the show will readjust.

Otherwise, none of this means all that much to me; I honestly don't watch a lot of current television besides the above mentioned shows (and even then, I catch them on DVD). If any of these shows turn out to be great, then I will definitely catch them later.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 1, 2011)

I knew about Eureka, but it's still ashame it's been cancelled.
Glad Leverage and Falling Skies are coming back (watched Falling Skies' season 1 finale earlier), knew about Rookie Blue too. Enjoyed its first season; season two starts here at the end of the month.


----------



## funem (Sep 1, 2011)

There is so much reality TV these days I swear you will turn on the TV one day and find a program with you watching yourself on the TV. Sad thing is some people would probaly still watch it.


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Sep 1, 2011)

Anyone mention The Hard Times of RJ Berger? Loved that show....


----------

